# WoW selfmade Wallpaper Thread



## Battletanker-Kargath (1. November 2009)

Seid gegrüßt Buffed Community!

Zunächst einmal: Ja SuFu wurde benutzt und konnte keine ähnliche Threads finden
-> In bisherige Wallpaper Threads wurden lediglich Wallpaper von Blizzard selbst oder von anderen Künstlern gepostet oder einfach sturr Screenshots reingepflanzt

In diesem Thread kann jeder seine selbsterstellten Wallpaper reinsetzen. Rate&Comment sind erwünscht ^^

Spielregeln:
- Es sollten keine jungfräuliche Screenshots sein
- Photoshop etc. sind erwünscht, falls ihr noch keines besitzt könnt ihr euch ja hier GIMP holen,
sehr Einsteigerfreundlich und schnell: http://www.chip.de/downloads/GIMP_12992070.html
- Die Wallpaper müssen von EUCH stammen und nicht von anderen kopiert werden
- Uploaden könnt ihr auf ImageShack: http://imageshack.us/ oder directUploade: http://www.directupload.net/ 

Tipp: Wenn ihr Screenshots als Basis nehmt blendet möglichst Namen und Combat Anzeigen sowie UI aus.



So ich mache dann auch mal den Anfang:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fullsize: http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/5269/charge.jpg 1600x1050 (Wide)

Mein nächstes Wallpaper ist bereits in Bearbeitung ^^

Greetz Battletanker aka W4R10CK 666


----------



## Fusselbirne (1. November 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...persammelthread

Dadurch hätte man den Thread prima aufleben lassen können.


----------



## Velias (1. November 2009)

Meine bisherigen WoW Wallpaper drehen sich rund um den Druiden und im dazugehörigen Unterforum habe ich sie auch schon mal geposted.
Hoffe das ist in Ordnung für die Mods wenn ichs an dieser Stelle nochmal poste.

Hier sind Sie (und ja ich weiss der Cold War Druide trägt kein Druiden Outfit ^^)


Cold War Nachtelf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auflösung: 1680 x 1050 - 1440 x 900 - 1280 x 800


Cold War Taure:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auflösung: 1680 x 1050 - 1440 x 900 - 1280 x 800


Bloom of Life:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auflösung: 1680 x 1050 - 1440 x 900 - 1280 x 800


----------



## Velias (1. November 2009)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...persammelthread
> 
> Dadurch hätte man den Thread prima aufleben lassen können.



Ja aber ich denke der TE wollte hier speziell auf selbsterstelltes raus.


----------



## Liberiana (1. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal kurz gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (1. November 2009)

@ Velias: Richtig schick, passt leider nit zu meinem Desktop Design aber was benutzt du so an Brushes und Ränder / Welches Programm?
Machst das ja anscheinend schon richtig professionell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz


----------



## killerotto (1. November 2009)

@ Liberiana, ist der work riencopiert oder wie? der rand am holz steg schaut etwas abgeschnitten aus


----------



## Liberiana (1. November 2009)

killerotto schrieb:


> @ Liberiana, ist der work riencopiert oder wie? der rand am holz steg schaut etwas abgeschnitten aus



Ne, ist ein ganz normaler Screen, oben mit Cataclysm-Logo und dem Schwarzen Balken, weil da noch ein Name war =/

Edit: Sieht aber wirklich etwas komisch aus...


----------



## Velias (1. November 2009)

Battletanker-Kargath schrieb:


> @ Velias: Richtig schick, passt leider nit zu meinem Desktop Design aber was benutzt du so an Brushes und Ränder / Welches Programm?
> Machst das ja anscheinend schon richtig professionell
> 
> 
> ...



Ich benutze Corel Draw, für die Wallpaper im speziellen Corel Draw Photo Paint - ist im Prinzip das gleiche wie Adobe's Photoshop. Ich arbeite  eigentlich nur mit den Standart Brushes.


----------



## Kizto (2. November 2009)

schick schick sind die druiden wallpaper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich werde mich heute den tag auch nochmal dran setzen insofern ich nicht soviel zu tun hab auf der arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. November 2009)

http://dark-minaz.deviantart.com/art/wow-W...ation-138071058
meins das ich ma gemacht hab

velias finde das 2te ganz schick gemacht besonders von den effekten her.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (2. November 2009)

Und hier mein neustes Wallpaper Amani Spirit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Für Fullsize 1600x1050 Bild klicken)

Ich vermisse ZA =(


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. November 2009)

Hmm Wallpaper hab ich erst zwei gemacht (auf anfrage).

Mir liegen Signaturen besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (3. November 2009)

tada:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. November 2009)

Tilbie schrieb:


> tada:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hehe, sehr schlicht und einfach. Aber hat was! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. November 2009)

Tilbie schrieb:


> tada:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Endgeil^^

Sieht irgendwie hammer aus obwohls eifnach zu machen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (18. November 2009)

ich musste es einfach wieder rauskramen XD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (18. November 2009)

Lol ^^
Ich wusste es...Bill ist der Lichking 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. November 2009)

poTTo schrieb:


> ich musste es einfach wieder rauskramen XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*an herzinfarkt verreck*


----------



## Minastirit (18. November 2009)

*weindend und mitm messer rumfuchtelnd im kreis lauf*

wie kannst du blizzard nur sowas antun


----------



## Soladra (18. November 2009)

Lol das mit Bill ist ja mal endgeil^^

Aber die Druidenbilder sind auch hammer.


----------



## Assari (18. November 2009)

poTTo schrieb:


> ich musste es einfach wieder rauskramen XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WER DAS als Wallpaper benutzt, dem kann nicht mehr geholfen werden Oo

Der sollte sich zu seanbuddha in die Psycho-Klinik gesellen Oo


----------



## CheshirePuss (18. November 2009)

Vielleicht mal was Gezeichnetes?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (19. November 2009)

oh ja, sehr schön und sexy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (20. November 2009)

CheshirePuss schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal was Gezeichnetes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sexy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (20. November 2009)

stellt euch mal vor ihr geht mit der ins bett und dan... die hufen... xD


----------



## Assari (20. November 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> stellt euch mal vor ihr geht mit der ins bett und dan... die hufen... xD



Das wird eine ziemlich schmerzhafte Sachen so Abends schön im Bett 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
um Fernsehn zu gucken^^ Und der ganze dreck durch dir hufen im bett.. ihhh


----------



## Alion (20. November 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> Und der ganze dreck durch dir hufen im bett.. ihhh


Ach was! Ich bin sicher, dass Draenei-Damen auf die Hygiene achten und ihre Hufe putzen bevor sie ins Bett gehen.


----------



## Assari (20. November 2009)

Wer weiß? Wer weiß? ^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (20. November 2009)

Aber sosnt habt ihr keien Probleme oO


----------



## CheshirePuss (20. November 2009)

Wer sich ekelt, kann auch die hier haben... ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (20. November 2009)

CheshirePuss schrieb:


> Wer sich ekelt, kann auch die hier haben... ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu nass =(


----------



## tonygt (21. November 2009)

CheshirePuss schrieb:


> Wer sich ekelt, kann auch die hier haben... ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du die Bilder selbst gemalt ? Wenn ja sehr sehr nice!


----------



## CheshirePuss (21. November 2009)

Ja, klar habe ich die selber gezeichnet...^^

Danke für das Lob - sowas hören "Künstler" immer gerne!


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (3. Mai 2010)

Naja eigentlich war ja Frage nach Wallpaper basierend auf Ingame Screenshot ^^

Hatte gestern Langeweile und mal fix nen neues gemacht:
http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/2839/lastmanstanding.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (13. Juni 2010)

Hab mal 2 neue Wallpaper gemacht:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warrior's Dance





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Purify



greetz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vitany2910 (30. Juni 2010)

hab vor lauter langeweile mal was zusammengebastelt seinerzeit... leider hab ich nur paint und kann damit nichts besonderes zaubern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

